# Is there a way to completely wipe an iPhone 3?



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

By completely wipe, I mean just that.
No more pictures, contacts, messages, not even an OS.
I want it to be equivalent to a USB data stick.
I don't want a shred of iPhone data left, just a blank slate that my computer will recognize as a 
storage device. 

I've been looking for this for awhile and have found no solution yet.
My end goal is have my PC recognize it as a blank hard drive so I may do a raw recovery
of files. I know there are MANY recovery programs for just this, but none of them work for me.
My phone is first or second generation iPhone, and is either not compatible with the programs ,
or they require me to hold a combination of buttons on the phone (ALL buttons are broken).

If anyone has any idea how to accomplish this, I'd very much appreciate the help.

Thanks


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

i'm not an apple guy, but googling found this:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2617734?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for trying, but that method is not what I'm looking for. Again, I'm looking for a way to remove the operating system entirely, not just wipe personal data and settings.


----------

